# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Topcon KR3000 Date Change?

## drjohnod

Hello all, can someone point me in the direction, to correct the date/time on a Topcon KR3000? THANK YOU!

----------


## drjohnod

> Hello all, can someone point me in the direction, to correct the date/time on a Topcon KR3000? THANK YOU!


Ok, figured it out. Open panel to expose toggle switches, flip #5 to "ON" use print Button for^, con/glass button for Down. 
When done flip #5 back to "off".

----------

